# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم قضایی

## mahdi aziz

سلام
هر اطلاعاتی در مورد این دانشگاه - مصاحبه و ... دارید به اشتراک بذارید ممنون میشم

----------


## mahdi aziz

کسی اطلاعاتی نداره؟

----------


## Ensany

سلام دوست عزیز

تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم رشته علوم قضایی یک رشته مستقل تو دانشگاه محسوب میشه و اگه هم به طور تخصصی دانشگاه داشته باشه مربوط میشه به دانشگاه افسری!

یک دانشگاه مستقل هست که اونم علوم قضایی و اداری هستش

این شرایطشه!

 			الف) شرايط استفاده از بورس دانشجویی: 		
 		کليه داوطلبان شرکت کننده در آزمون سراسری سال تحصيلی ۱۳۹۳-۹۴ 		متقاضی بورس دانشگاه علوم قضايی و خدمات اداری بايد علاوه بر شرايط عمومی آزمون سراسری 		دارای شرايط اختصاصی زير نيز باشند: 		 			 				 						۱.
 						تدين به دين مبين اسلام و التزام عملی به احکام آن.

 						۲.
 						التزام به ولايت فقيه و مبانی نظام جمهوری اسلامی ايران.

 						۳.
 						قبولی در گزينش عمومی و اخلاقی دانشگاه.

 						۴.
 						برخورداری از سلامت جسمی و روحی و نداشتن سوء پيشينه کيفری.

 						۵.
 						عدم اشتغال به کار و تعهد به تحصيل تمام وقت.

 						۶.
 						سپردن تعهد خدمت در قوه قضائيه به ميزان ۲ برابر مدت تحصيل.

 						۷.
 						شرط معدل: 						دارا بودن حداقل معدل کتبی ديپلم ۱۷ و معدل پيش دانشگاهی ۱۷ جهت تحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي 						ارشد پیوسته علوم قضايي و معدل كتبي ديپلم ۱۴ و معدل پيش دانشگاهي ۱۴ جهت تحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي 						علوم قضايي

 						۸.
 						شرط سن: 						داشتن حداکثر سن ۲۴ سال تا تاريخ  						۹۳/۶/۳۱ براي 						كليه داوطلبان هر دو مقطع.



واسه اطلاع بیشتر برو به اینجا! ثبت نام داوطلبين ورود به دانشگاه علوم قضايی



در مورد مصاحبه هم ! سوالات دینی،سیاسی،و... پرسیده میشه و خوب باید خودتو نشون بدی و ادم واعظ گونه ای باشی!

هرگونه سوالی بود در مورد نحوه مصاحبه پخ کن فردا ج میدم!

----------


## mahdi aziz

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> تا اونجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم رشته علوم قضایی یک رشته مستقل تو دانشگاه محسوب میشه و اگه هم به طور تخصصی دانشگاه داشته باشه مربوط میشه به دانشگاه افسری!
> 
> یک دانشگاه مستقل هست که اونم علوم قضایی و اداری هستش
> 
> این شرایطشه!
> 
>              الف) شرايط استفاده از بورس دانشجویی:         
> ...


منظورم از این دانشگاهه 
برای مصاحبه شرکت کردم ولی نمیدونم شرایط چطور پیش میره
سایر اطلاعاتو پخ دادم


از دوستان دیگر کسی مطلبی داشت دریغ نکنه!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ثبت نامش با کنکور سراسری بود فک کنم...باید کارت اعتباری میخریدی و اطلاعاتتو وارد میکردی
بعد از کنکور میان تحقیق محلی میکنن از سوی خود قوه قضائیه!! بعد از اون که خواستی بری توی این رشته مصاحبه هم داره و تعهد خدمتی هم داری.اما پول توش فراوونه
بورسیه هم میکنن

----------


## Ensany

سوالاتی که در ازمون یا همون مصاحبه مطرح میشن! بیشتر جنبه عقیدتی دارند!

مثلا اصول دین،نماز،احکام،مسائل سیاسی و .....

فایل ذیل حاوی حدود چند صد سوال هستش که میتونه شمارو با بر اندازی عقیدتی اشنا کنه!

soalate mosahebe

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سوالاتی که در ازمون یا همون مصاحبه مطرح میشن! بیشتر جنبه عقیدتی دارند!
> 
> مثلا اصول دین،نماز،احکام،مسائل سیاسی و .....
> 
> فایل ذیل حاوی حدود چند صد سوال هستش که میتونه شمارو با بر اندازی عقیدتی اشنا کنه!
> 
> soalate mosahebe


بلی....سخنان مقام معظم رهبری رو هم حتما پیگیر باشید

----------


## Ensany

> بلی....سخنان مقام معظم رهبری رو هم حتما پیگیر باشید


اره درست میگی! بخاطر همینه به بچه ها میگم روزی 15 دقیقه روزنامه خوندن چیزی از شما کم نمیکنه!....

وصیت نامه امام (ره) هم مهمه!

----------


## mahdi aziz

> اره درست میگی! بخاطر همینه به بچه ها میگم روزی 15 دقیقه روزنامه خوندن چیزی از شما کم نمیکنه!....
> 
> وصیت نامه امام (ره) هم مهمه!


شما گفتید پول توش زیاده!
میشه کمی بازش کنید

----------


## Ensany

> شما گفتید پول توش زیاده!
> میشه کمی بازش کنید


پول تو چی زیاده دوست عزیز؟

----------


## زیبا

> سوالاتی که در ازمون یا همون مصاحبه مطرح میشن! بیشتر جنبه عقیدتی دارند!
> 
> مثلا اصول دین،نماز،احکام،مسائل سیاسی و .....
> 
> فایل ذیل حاوی حدود چند صد سوال هستش که میتونه شمارو با بر اندازی عقیدتی اشنا کنه!
> 
> soalate mosahebe


شرمنده خانوم ها هم میشه یافقط آقایون ثبت نام میکنن؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi aziz

> پول تو چی زیاده دوست عزیز؟


iهمین دانشگاه و شغل اینده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> شرمنده خانوم ها هم میشه یافقط آقایون ثبت نام میکنن؟؟؟؟


فقط اقایون

----------


## Ensany

> شرمنده خانوم ها هم میشه یافقط آقایون ثبت نام میکنن؟؟؟؟


با توجه به شناختی که از شما دارم بسیار علاقه مند به اینگونه موضوعات هستید!

میتونید دانشکده های نظامی که بخصوص خانم ها هست رو انتخاب کنید!

----------


## Ensany

> iهمین دانشگاه و شغل اینده
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> فقط اقایون


من همیشه گفتم تو هر رشته ای بهترین باشید پول هست!

----------


## mahdi aziz

> من همیشه گفتم تو هر رشته ای بهترین باشید پول هست!


چنان میگید بهترین باشید انگار عین اب خوردنه!
وقتی شما بورسیه میشید و استخدام هستید فک نکنم بهترین بودن یا متوسط بودن عین رشته های فنی و مهندسی اهمیت داشته باشه!
من از ریاضی برم این دانشگاه دچار مشکل نمیشم؟

----------


## Adel.Ss

ببخشید میدونم که الان واسه پاسخ به سوالت راجع به مصاحبه دیر شده اما درباره این سوالی که پرسیدید اگر با دیپلم ریاضی به این دانشگاه بیام دچار مشکل نمیشم؟ 

ببینید درس های این رشته همون دروس حقوق هست به اضافه واحدهای اضافه که علوم قضایی رو از حقوق متمایز میکنه..مثل عربی و فقه( به جز دروس تخصصی رشته که بصورت کارگاهی و عملی برگزار میشه ) خیلی از دانشجوهای موفق این دانشگاه بچه های ریاضی هستن!بله تعجب نکنید درسته که توی دروسی مثل فقه و عربی انسانی ها و معارفی ها قدر هستن اما دانشجوهای ریاضی هم کم از اونها ندارن و رقابت تحصیلیشون بالاست..
این جواب رو هر چند با تاخیر دادم واسه این بود اگر این دانشگاه قبول شدید تردید نداشته باشین و اگر میتونید با شرایط دانشگاه کنار بیاین و با عربی و فقه مشکلی ندارید وارد دانشگاه بشید


اما اون دوستمون که فرمودند پول توشه!نمیخوام شعار بدم ،درسته مسائل اقتصادی امروزه تو این کشور ذهن خیلی ها رو درگیر کرده اما اگه ملاک اولتون برای انتخاب رشته پول باشه شک نکنید اگر همون سال اول شکست نخورین سال دوم دیگه در اون رشته دوومی ندارین!درسته اینده شغلی مهم هست پول مهم هست اما توانایی ها و عقاید خودتون رو هم در نظر بگیرین

موفق باشید

----------


## mohammadsorkh

دوستان
طبق تجربه ی شما.رتبه 1000 منطقه دو کنکور انسانی 97 ، شانس دعوت شدن به مصاحبه این دانشگاهو داره؟

----------

